# R16-500 HD question



## RecklessTim (Dec 8, 2008)

I did some searching on the site but haven't been able to find my answer.

I have a R16-500 HD DVR and can't seem to find any specs on it at all. According to DirectTV, it's a HD unit yet there are no HDMI connections. I was under the assumption that I would need HDMI connections to get HD... Am I missing something here?


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

RecklessTim said:


> I did some searching on the site but haven't been able to find my answer.
> 
> I have a R16-500 HD DVR and can't seem to find any specs on it at all. According to DirectTV, it's a HD unit yet there are no HDMI connections. I was under the assumption that I would need HDMI connections to get HD... Am I missing something here?


I believe that is a standard DVR not an HD DVR. Check out the Directv Plus DVR Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## RecklessTim (Dec 8, 2008)

Sackett said:


> I believe that is a standard DVR not an HD DVR. Check out the Directv Plus DVR Discussion:


That's what I thought as well, but my account settings clearly say that my R16-500 is a HD DVR unit. Does Direct TV have it listed wrong?


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

RecklessTim said:


> That's what I thought as well, but my account settings clearly say that my R16-500 is a HD DVR unit. Does Direct TV have it listed wrong?


You mean when you log into the D* website under My Receivers? Could be, as I do not have a R16 receiver. Maybe someone who does can chime in.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RecklessTim said:


> That's what I thought as well, but my account settings clearly say that my R16-500 is a HD DVR unit. Does Direct TV have it listed wrong?


Sounds like a mistake on you My Setup page on the Directv.com site. For what it's worth, they think my R22-200 is an HR21-200 HD DVR, so mistakes _do_ happen.


----------



## RecklessTim (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, under My Receivers it is listed as HD DVR - R16-500


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is a mistake. If it concerns you, just call DIRECTV and they can change the description for you.


----------



## RecklessTim (Dec 8, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Sounds like a mistake on you My Setup page on the Directv.com site. For what it's worth, they think my R22-200 is an HR21-200 HD DVR, so mistakes _do_ happen.


If this is a mistake on my account profile, I wonder how willing they will be to get me the correct receiver. I am a new customer (3 months) and just updated my TV to HD. When the system was being installed, I specifically asked the installer if I would need different equipment when I upgraded to HD. He assured me that I had the right equipment to go HD when I was ready.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Call them immediately. The installer was wrong.


----------



## biggyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like a good argument for a free upgrade to an HR22 to me.


----------

